# Pepper Stout Beef



## LarryWolfe (Sep 27, 2009)

I just came up with the name and this idea.....have been thinking about how I wanted to do this for a couple weeks and now I have a plan.

Starting off with a 4lb chuck roast, seasoned heavily with kosher salt and black pepper.  Cooking indirect with only lump, I don't want too much smoke for this.  Going to cook as I would for shredded beef and cook until it hit's 165º, then it's going into a bath of Guinness Extra Stout, 1/4 cup worcestershire, 2 whole sliced bell peppers, 1 big red onion, 3 whole seeds and all sliced jalapenos and garlic.  I will then continue to cook until it falls apart.

The meat will be served for the game today on mini hard rolls with the option of bleu cheese sauce and a pepper jack cheese sauce.

I hope this turns out as good as it sounds in my head!!

Here's the beginnings on a beautiful wet, soggy and chilly Fall morning with a nice hot cup of coffee!


----------



## andy_christy (Sep 27, 2009)

That sounds great. I'll be following this one. Please let us know how it comes out.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 27, 2009)

Well I hope it isn't bouncing around in that big ole bucket head of yours! 
Plan sounds great Larry, can't wait to hear and see the results!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 27, 2009)

man I've really looking forward to this one...sounds fantastic


----------



## Justaguy (Sep 27, 2009)

Sounds like it's gonna rock!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 27, 2009)

The meat is now in the Stout bath and cooking at 325º until tender.  The smell already is absurd.......


----------



## BluzQue (Sep 27, 2009)

Keep us posted *Larry* This looks like it's gonna be _INCREDIBLE_  

 8)


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 27, 2009)

Get some torta bread!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 27, 2009)

hurry up with the money shot


----------



## Toby Keil (Sep 27, 2009)

Cant wait to see how it turns out and your thoughts on how it tasted but by the looks of it, I bet it's gonna be great.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 27, 2009)

Everything is done.....the meat turned out great!  My daughter had friends stay over last night and they used all of the milk, so I couldn't make the cheese sauces.  So I used the cheese as is.  Everything still turned out great!


Started the afternoon off with Orange Marmalade Wings. 














By half time of the HORRIBLE Skins game, the chuck was done.


----------



## Justaguy (Sep 27, 2009)

That looks just awesome!   
I'm gonna have to try that soon.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 27, 2009)

I would eat that....minus the cheese


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 27, 2009)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> I would eat that....minus the cheese



You're only a plane flight away..............


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 27, 2009)

At least the meal came out better than your team!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks great Larry...gotta try them wings.


----------



## big dude (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks incredible - great pics


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 28, 2009)

****** Boy that all looks great


----------



## andy_christy (Sep 28, 2009)

That looks great! How long did it cook in the Guinness? Did you cook it in with the pepper & onion mixture or shread & then mix together?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 28, 2009)

andy_christy said:
			
		

> That looks great! How long did it cook in the Guinness? Did you cook it in with the pepper & onion mixture or shread & then mix together?



I cooked in the Guinness for around 3 hours.  I cooked the meat and vegetables all together and shredded (well it really fell apart) right in the liquid vegetable mixture.  

I posted the recipe and instructions in the Beef Recipe section if anyone is interested.


----------



## john a (Oct 3, 2009)

Another home run Larry. Those wings were a very nice lesd in.


----------

